# Fun Tank Toys and Decoration



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey guys I would like to know what some of you guys keep in your betta tank to keep them occupied. I can't help but think a cave and three plants is enough for Aquarius since a lot of the day he is bored unless I break out the mirror or the food. Every time I change his water I try to rearange the tank a bit so it's always new but you know. What are some fun decorations and toys you recommend for him?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I've heard of some bettas enjoying playing with ping pong balls and water bottle caps to float at the surface


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

How big is your tank? My bettas LOVE hunting my ghost shrimp that I recently added to their tanks  I've also heard that some bettas like to bump around a ping pong ball at the water's surface!

*edit* dang it, Teeney, there I go posting the same thing as you seconds after you've submitted yours!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

sapphoira said:


> how big is your tank? My bettas love hunting my ghost shrimp that i recently added to their tanks  i've also heard that some bettas like to bump around a ping pong ball at the water's surface!
> 
> *edit* dang it, teeney, there i go posting the same thing as you seconds after you've submitted yours!


muahahahhaha :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Mine loves his caves I have two small ones and he loves to explore them swimming in and out checking everything out on the bottom of his home. He also loves the floating log and enjoys the floating Hornwort live plant, he likes to sleep in it but at first he attacked it as it was his first live plant..lol He pokes at the moss balls with his nose sometimes, he is always doing something he swims and plays all day and evening till bedtime around 10 .


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a 5 gallon. It's really 5.5 but I don't fill it all the way up. I leave space for enough air at the surface for fear he will suffocate with the lid on the tank. Ping pong balls I can do, my rats have some. I normally get new ones each moth to replace the old ones because they enjoy chasing them.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I have a 5 gallon. It's really 5.5 but I don't fill it all the way up. I leave space for enough air at the surface for fear he will suffocate with the lid on the tank. Ping pong balls I can do, my rats have some. I normally get new ones each moth to replace the old ones because they enjoy chasing them.


erm I would sanitize anything from rats that goes in the tank, just to be safe.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I have a 5 gallon. It's really 5.5 but I don't fill it all the way up. I leave space for enough air at the surface for fear he will suffocate with the lid on the tank. Ping pong balls I can do, my rats have some. I normally get new ones each moth to replace the old ones because they enjoy chasing them.


If you have a 5 gal, you have room for a Betta Floating Log, it is great my Sammy loves it soo much..he hides in it, goes in and out, and just hangs off of it too, like a diving board...lol..just gotta watch out, after having it a while, paint chips..but still can use it;-) And Big leave plants..so they can hide, and play through the leaves..I love the Amazon Plants, they are great for that..


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Sapphoira said:


> erm I would sanitize anything from rats that goes in the tank, just to be safe.


Oh I wouldn't give him the ones the rats used. When I buy a new batch of balls I would give him one that the rats would have and set it aside just for him. No my rats do not share toys, my moms dogs learned that when we lived together.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is just to show how I do my Sammy's tank, but I have it changed around a lot..and this was before I added the "Floating Log" 












He used to love the bridge, but I changed it to a cave, and the Log


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I used to have a little fishing bobber just link photo below, that i got from WalMart. 
http://cdn-www.trails.com/Cms/images/GlobalPhoto/Articles/3084/280825_Full.jpg

Most of my fish were only interested in it for a second but i had one VT male who was a super aggro fish and the bobber got stuck under his filter outflow so it was constantly moving up and down in the water and the way the current was it was stuck in the one spot and didn't go anywhere else. This fish... i had to take it out of the water because I didn't want him to kill himself over it, he kept flaring at it and biting it and at the same time battling the filter current. I think he messed with it for about an hour before i took it out.. 
But he would attack anything that moved in his tank. I put my hand in once to push a plant back into the gravel that he pulled up and he bit me and didn't let go even after i pulled my hand out of the water, he hung on. Jerk of a fish i'm telling you. lol

I also have those floating Betta Logs and Marimo moss balls. My Bettas love playing with the Marimo, rubbing on it and when it floats at the surface they push it around. 

A friend of mine likes to play with a laser light with her Bettas.


----------

